# Macaroons-Good or BAd to eat????



## SIMBA (Jan 19, 2002)

Okay someone at work told me she has IBS too & years ago there was an article in the paper that macaroons by archway were good to eat to help control IBS - one a day helped her symptoms. Has anyone ever heard of this?? I have had to increase my meds & really have alot of gas at night- no matter what I eat. BUt no diareha for almost 2 weeks now!!!! I need a better food intake- Any suggestions as far as dinner???


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

HiI used to think they were good but coconut is very oily which can aggravte IBS/IBD.Check out Heather Van Vorus' info' for diet advice http://www.eatingforibs.com/recipes.htm.


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Sorrythe link didn't work. She has a forum here on 'ask the specialist' in the nutrition/diet/recipes section


----------

